# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where to buy rigid airline tubing?



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Does anyone know where to buy rigid airline tubing. I mean the plastic clear straight tubing that is completely rigid and straight, the kind they used to use for the air tubing inside undergravel filter lifts.

I have tried local fish stores, Big Al's online and elsewhere and nobody thinks they even make this stuff anymore. I want to get some for a brineshrimp hatchery and for a siphon tube for fry tanks.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Does anyone know where to buy rigid airline tubing. I mean the plastic clear straight tubing that is completely rigid and straight, the kind they used to use for the air tubing inside undergravel filter lifts.

I have tried local fish stores, Big Al's online and elsewhere and nobody thinks they even make this stuff anymore. I want to get some for a brineshrimp hatchery and for a siphon tube for fry tanks.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I have ordered all sorts of stuff from the gigantic corporation US Plastics, including Tygon tubing. They are extremely customer oriented and have just about every plastic item made, and if not will find/get it for you. And they also have a discounted sale area where they have stuff like tubing, large plastic containers that can be used as sumps, etc. Great company.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Strange,

I see this stuff in every pet store I go into.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, I can buy it almost anywhere. Any lfs in town has it; Lowe's and Home Depot both carry clear plastic rigid tubing in an assortment of sizes. Foster & Smith sells it here.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

got mine at the home depot

they carry an amazing quantity of stuff for this hobby


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I've never seen clear rigid tubing in Home Depot. What department do you find it in?


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

At my Home Depot it's in the general vicinity of plumbing, where they have assorted types of pvc pipe. There's a square display with solid plastic rods and hollow tubing in sizes from 3/16" to one inch. They have different sizes of wooden dowel rods in the same place, I have no idea why.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

ditto

Canadian Tire carries the stuff as well, for those north o the border


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks.

My Canadian Tire doesn't have it.

I will try Home Depot when I am down south this weekend.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Home Depot: no

Canadian Tire: no

Any other Canadian source for this?

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------

